# Funny horse contest



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

I want to see the funniest, weirdest, or just plain LOL pictures. the contest will end on jan.29th. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

This is my mare Millie getting bored while her hoof was soaking in copper sulphate. She amused herself by making faces, the below photo is one of her 'older' versions of a yawn, she has since done better ones but I have not got photos of them. :-(








​ ​


​


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

we were driving past our field just as my colt Charlie snuck up behind Hawkeye, grabbed the end of his slinky and pulled it over his head....


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

Cruiser | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
I love how he's looking right into the camera! Hahahahahaha


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hussy getting up close!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

eddie yawning( as if to say- i hope youve got this on camera)


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Gracie :twisted:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I want more feed in my bucket. NOW.


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

the winner of this contest is as followed:
1st:beau159
2nd: roperchick
3rd:vanillabean


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome thanks!


----------

